

Chinese eye 'supercavitation' technology as future of underwater travel - elsewhen
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/1580226/shanghai-san-francisco-100-minutes-chinese-supersonic-submarine

======
dm2
Here is DARPAs version of the exact same thing, from 8 years ago.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20081209121430/http://www.darpa....](https://web.archive.org/web/20081209121430/http://www.darpa.mil/sto/solicitations/underwaterexpress/UW_Express_Proposers_Day_brief_12-16-05_WEB.pdf)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20081204131348/http://www.darpa....](https://web.archive.org/web/20081204131348/http://www.darpa.mil/sto/solicitations/underwaterexpress/index.htm)

[http://adjunct.diodon349.com/Kursk-
Memorial/Warpdrive_underw...](http://adjunct.diodon349.com/Kursk-
Memorial/Warpdrive_underwater.htm)

[http://adjunct.diodon349.com/Kursk-
Memorial/storm_over_the_s...](http://adjunct.diodon349.com/Kursk-
Memorial/storm_over_the_squall.htm)

There isn't any more information on it. Looks like that project was either
shelved or a success and highly classified. I'd be willing to bed that it was
cancelled because cavitation basically prevents any kind of stealth, which is
the major advantage of underwater travel.

Also there might be unknown disadvantages when slowing down, like the vehicle
being ripped apart.

~~~
Shivetya
let alone, how do you do it quietly?

------
davydka
This sounds awful for marine wildlife.

